# feeling like a failure



## final hope (Mar 27, 2011)

short story....i failed last year cause of SA and iam currently repeting in college.....i passed the first semster and iam in the second one but just before the exams i dont know why things just got worse and i was feeling so lonely and depressed , i tried to study really i tried so hard but i couldnt so i wasted time and just before the exams by 3 days things got better and i was fine to study but i was just depressed so i wanted to have fun a little and didnt study and wasted time a lot and here iam my first exam was today and i screwed at it for the second time when i had more than plenty of time to study but because of this sa and when i get rid of it i feel like i just wanna have fun and get so bored quickly from studying...iam currently so depressed of it and i dont know what to do...i cant tell my parents nor anybody coz i already feel like aa failure in people's eyes coz iam repeating last year so i just feel really annoyed at myself :S:S:S:S


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

College isn't for everyone.

I've been in and out of college for 8 years. I too feel like a failure. The absolute WORST thing I did was not owning up to my "failure." If you're doing poorly, talk to your family and friends. Get it out in the open. Maybe they can offer you some help on different schools, career goals, doctors, whatever the solution may be.

I say this because I have not seen my family (aunts, G-ma) for the last 3-4 years, and have lost touch with all my friends due to the shame I feel from "failing" in college. I don't have the heart to look them in the eye and say I couldn't do it. This is a huge source of my anxiety for me, and it gets worse every day. This is probably my biggest regret in life. What if I told them my second year I hated college and I didn't want to go back? Sure, they may have been upset initially, but that goes away. I would have found something else to do, or found another way to do college, and life may be much better right now.

Get it out in the open, it will make you and them feel better. Living life as a lie like I did is not the way to do it.


----------



## final hope (Mar 27, 2011)

velocicaur said:


> College isn't for everyone.
> 
> I've been in and out of college for 8 years. I too feel like a failure. The absolute WORST thing I did was not owning up to my "failure." If you're doing poorly, talk to your family and friends. Get it out in the open. Maybe they can offer you some help on different schools, career goals, doctors, whatever the solution may be.
> 
> ...


i got out but also being not able to see your friends is happening with my ay college also , feeling like a total loser



wrm said:


> I've been in and out of college for about 8 years too, maybe longer. I'm back in right now and hopefully I get it right this time. I'm in my late 20's now and really starting to feel the sting of all that wasted time. I think maybe I need to stop comparing myself to everyone else my age and accept that things just haven't worked out the same way for me, while still recognizing that I have to improve and keep moving forward. But dwelling on past failures is not productive.


i wish i could stop comparing but sometimes i just see the differnce between some one and me and i get all depressed


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Wrm, you sound like a long lost brother...

I strongly agree with wrm. It is interesting to note that we both are finally starting to "get it." He's 28 and I am 26. We both feel like we lost so much time because we were comparing ourselves to others... feeling like a loser, letting our thoughts hold us back. Basically, sitting in your shoes 5 or 6 years ago.

Don't let your thoughts get the best of you. Your high school friends may come and go, but you're bound to meet new ones. Don't get hung up on it. If they are good friends, they'll be back during break. Don't get stuck in the past, it's the past, and like wrm said, it's very unproductive and can lead to negative thoughts.

Think about what you really want to do. Go to college because YOU want to go to college. Study what you want to study. Work a job because you want to work a job. Do what you want to do, do what makes you happy.


----------

